# A thread about foolish questions



## Pappy (Aug 23, 2017)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 23, 2017)




----------



## RadishRose (Aug 23, 2017)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 23, 2017)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 23, 2017)

Did you catch those fish??

No I talked them into surrending!!


----------



## JaniceM (Aug 23, 2017)

Aunt Bea said:


>



That's from MAD Magazine's "Snappy Answers to Stupid Questions" books, right?  layful:


----------



## Katybug (Aug 23, 2017)




----------



## Pappy (Aug 24, 2017)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 24, 2017)




----------



## NancyNGA (Aug 24, 2017)




----------



## IKE (Aug 24, 2017)

I guess this is more of a silly answer and actually happened here not long ago.

Me, "Sugar I've looked everywhere and I can't find my sunglasses, have you seen them ?"

Her, "No I haven't, where did you leave them ?"

Knowing better than to say anything else I just bit my tongue and walked away.


----------



## NancyNGA (Dec 14, 2017)




----------



## Pappy (Dec 15, 2017)




----------



## Camper6 (Dec 15, 2017)

The one for the bus doesn't work anymore.

You can look up the time for the next bus at your stop on your smart phone.

The 2 o clock bus could be delayed or it might be early.

So If a stranger asked me, I would look it up and say proudly 2.04.06


----------



## Camper6 (Dec 15, 2017)

How about the millionaire t.v. show?

Contestant: D: final answer

Moderator: Is that your final answer?

Contestant:  What did I just tell you?


----------



## Pappy (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## CindyLouWho (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## RadishRose (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Pappy (Jan 13, 2018)




----------



## NancyNGA (Jan 13, 2018)




----------



## Pappy (Jan 14, 2018)

NancyNGA said:


>




This brings to mind, when I delivered bread for Friehofers bread co., I stopped in front of my customers store, in my red truck, with my shirt Friehofers patch...and this lady walked up to my truck, as I was getting out, and said: Are you the Friehofers man?

I said, no ma’am, I’m the Roto router man. The Friehofers man just left. True story...
I did apologize to the lady after I did it.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 14, 2018)

Pappy, you mean...they really do exist?


----------



## CindyLouWho (Jan 14, 2018)




----------



## Pappy (Mar 6, 2018)




----------



## NancyNGA (Mar 7, 2018)




----------



## Pappy (Mar 8, 2018)




----------

